# help for gh...!



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all, OK, so it is my time to make something that will serve as a gh for my plants...

I have made a wooden skeleton of 2m x 1.90m x 1.40m (length x height x width) which I need to put something on in order to be an enclosed area. I was thinking of douple bubble plactic sheet or simple but thick plastic sheet, but I was told that it would be spoiled by the sun radiation in about 3-4 months (in combination to the water from rain or watering of plants). I asked for polycarbonate panells, but they are very expensive (about 300-350 euro)!!!!!!! On the other hand I could use glass, but it is generally fragile and I am very afraid of it if broken... not to mention that it is very heavy...

Do you have any ideas on what to use???? Or maybe use the materials mentioned in another or special way? Please let me know.....  TY


----------



## Shiva (Sep 19, 2011)

Use a UV treated 1 or 1.5 mm soft plastic sheet. In your size g/h it shouldn't be expansive and you could simply staple it on the wood. Use some type of buffer like thin strips of wood or good quality duct tape before you staple. That will prevent the plastic from shearing. Check for best shade rating for your area. In my area of freezing winter and hot summer, this stuff can last for years and support a lot of snow. Of course, it's impossible to heat the space in winter, so no plants inside, but that shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

If you have an outdoor area that doesnt freeze why do you need a g/h?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmmm, this is very encouraging Shiva!! TY for the tip... !!!!

Eric, it is for the orchids, so that I can keep them in there for spring, summer and autumn (using fogging sytem and automated watering...). Perhaps in the winter too if I find a good way to keep the temps at an acceptable level...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2011)

you can get plastic sheeting for GHs that last 3-5 yr maybe even longer. Double layer the stuff and inflat between the layer with air for insulation power. Should be cheaper then polycarb sheets.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Rick,

I found this type of plastic sheet at a local store I visited today to ask about plastic sheet types and availability. He only suggested me the one you tell me about, as the one shiva suggested was very expensive and only available in one size. So I will get the one for ghes and put some bubble wrap on the inside.. 

Thank you all for the ideas..!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck & post pictures soon!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks!!! I will try to get some pics too!!!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 23, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> I found this type of plastic sheet at a local store I visited today to ask about plastic sheet types and availability. He only suggested me the one you tell me about, as the one shiva suggested was very expensive and only available in one size. So I will get the one for ghes and put some bubble wrap on the inside..
> 
> Thank you all for the ideas..!!



It all depends on availabilty. Out here is very different. I have a greenhouse supplier about 30 km from my house and the plastic sheeting comes in big rolls that you have them cut for any size project.
What's important though is that you find something that will work for you.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes shiva, I agree that all depends on the availability... The material was so good though, but the price was similar to polycarbonate plates...not good for my pocket...  The sheet was available in rolls too, which could be cut in as many m as wanted, but the width was fixed in one size only. The sheet for gh covering was in rolls too, but thw width was available in about 4-5 sizes (per roll).

Wish I could use it...


----------



## keithrs (Sep 28, 2011)

If you have a home improvement store that sell construction supplies, than you can get rolls of "visqueen". Its used for underlayment for concrete pads or painter use it to "tape off" areas they don't want to spray with paint. I made a GH out of 6 mil. Works great!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you keithrs...!! I will do a little search...


----------



## hchan (Sep 28, 2011)

Another alternative is to simply use shade cloth and build a shade house instead. That seems to be a common approach for places in Australia that don't get snow.


----------

